# SAMSUNG LCD Monitor problem! plz help... else guide me to buy new monitor.



## kool (Jul 16, 2012)

I've Samsung SyncMaster 732N Plus bought in Jan.2008. On system its windows 7 ultimate, NVIDIA GeForce 8400GS. Now problem is that front buttons are not working anymore, i've to press very hard to change settings, brightness , contrast etc. And POWER button is completely not working means i'm unable to switch off my monitor with CPU "ON", so during night while downaloding torrent i just keep my PC ON whole night. and i've set MONITOR OFF after 1min. in POWER SETTINGS, which was working fine.  And touching mouse or pressing any button keyboard wakes it up, when monitor goes off after 1min. its BLUE light blinks per second. 

Now here is the problem, from last 3 days when i touch mouse, or keyboard its not waking up instantly. My CPU is ON, but monitor keeps blinking for 1-2 min then it wakes up. It takes time about 1 or 2 or 3 min.even that also dont work. sometime Switching ON PC also it keeps blinking, and i keep pressing SPACE  BAR, then it wakes up loading windows. Why its happening?  Is my monitor faulty now? How to repair self? Or i've to take to service center? Or should i buy new Monitor?

Reply guys.... 

*geminigeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/04/img_0178_export.jpg

Spec:
*reviews.cnet.com/lcd-monitors/samsung-syncmaster-732n/4507-3174_7-32401501.html


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: ►►► SAMSUNG LCD Monitor problem! plz help... else guide me to buy new monitor.*

Time for a RMA. 

Although I think Samsung monitors carries 1 year warranty with them. So be sure to ask the repair cost.


----------



## kool (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: ►►► SAMSUNG LCD Monitor problem! plz help... else guide me to buy new monitor.*



d6bmg said:


> Time for a RMA.
> 
> Although I think Samsung monitors carries 1 year warranty with them. So be sure to ask the repair cost.



what is RMA?


----------



## dude_gamer (Jul 17, 2012)

*Re: ►►► SAMSUNG LCD Monitor problem! plz help... else guide me to buy new monitor.*



kool said:


> what is RMA?


Return merchandise authorization (i.e Authorized service center of your product)

You Bought it in Jan 2008 that means its out of warranty now.
As Samsung provide 3 years warranty for monitor which is 17" or greater.
Samsung Monitor Warranty info.
before giving them for repair Ask Repair cost first.


----------



## kool (Jul 18, 2012)

Now my monitor is not starting up  giving some spark noise when m inserting power cord. Will give today to service center. 
But m planning to buy a new monitor. So guys, find me a good 20" monitor with high contrast ratio and better view angle. Last time i bought a 15" samsung monitor which has bad viewing angle compare to my 17" monitor. Current viewing angle of my LCD is 160 for vertical and horizontal. And 1:2000 contrast ratio.

Reply ASAP.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 18, 2012)

For 20inch DELL IN2030M is a good choice. Costs around 6.2k. 
If you can spend more then get a FULL HD monitor like BenQ G2222HD for 7k.


----------



## kool (Jul 18, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> For 20inch DELL IN2030M is a good choice. Costs around 6.2k.
> If you can spend more then get a FULL HD monitor like BenQ G2222HD for 7k.



the dell model you said i'm getting for Rs.5700 and is this LED or LCD? by d way my samsung has only two tilt position which was drawback.  and what is this HD in monitor. I thought only tv comes in HD. HD for what purpose in monitor?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 18, 2012)

The Dell model is just HD i.e 900p with a max resolution of 1600x900, its not full HD. For full HD i.e 1080p you need a 1920x1080 resolution which found only in 22inch monitors and above. For full HD you can also try Dell ST2220L or ST2220M. They will cost around 8.2k. Both are Full HD and LED monitors.

AFAIK the DELL IN2030M is a LED Backlit monitor. Check Dell's website for its full config.


----------



## kool (Jul 18, 2012)

▲▲
on flipkart very mixed review about dell. flipkart.com/dell-20-inch-led-in2030m-monitor/product-reviews/ITMD8ZYGNBDPGYPH?pid=MOND8ZV5HZ3QHAZ2&sort_order=most-recent#RVYW14OW81NT5VYPX
most of people are saying they had used CRT before and they liked d quality of image in this monitor. By d way why all wide screen monitors having 170° horizontal viewing? My old Lcd has 160°



saswat23 said:


> The Dell model is just HD i.e 900p with a max resolution of 1600x900, its not full HD. For full HD i.e 1080p you need a 1920x1080 resolution which found only in 22inch monitors and above. For full HD you can also try Dell ST2220L or ST2220M. They will cost around 8.2k. Both are Full HD and LED monitors.
> 
> AFAIK the DELL IN2030M is a LED Backlit monitor. Check Dell's website for its full config.



i don't watch 1080p movie. 

▲▲
Guys, service center is saying to replace its internal board W/O opening monitor. Cost = Rs.1600
and if there is another faulty problem, then 1600+800=2200  i took back my monitor and gave it to a local mechanic, he will charge 350 for servicing and extra for parts. Total cost later. 

And in market dell 2030 cost is Rs.6100 should i buy this or any brand? Please suggest me a good monitor. 

any idea about this? LG 20 inch LED - E2041T Monitor: Flipkart.com


----------



## Vyom (Jul 18, 2012)

Dell 20 inch LED - IN2030M Monitor: Flipkart.com is the best LED monitor in the range it provides. 
So +1 to this!


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 18, 2012)

I think you should buy Dell ST2220M @7.4K
or if you can spend just a little bit more, then Dell ST2220L @7.9K

Getting a non full-HD monitor now, makes no sense at all.


----------



## kool (Jul 19, 2012)

d6bmg said:


> I think you should buy Dell ST2220M @7.4K
> or if you can spend just a little bit more, then Dell ST2220L @7.9K
> 
> Getting a non full-HD monitor now, makes no sense at all.



what LCD's offer good viewing angle up/down? - Flat-Panels-LCDs - Computer-Peripherals


i want such monitor that has good view angle if i watch movie from my bed, in all widescreen monitor there is angle view problem. 



Vyom said:


> Dell 20 inch LED - IN2030M Monitor: Flipkart.com is the best LED monitor in the range it provides.
> So +1 to this!



This is how all TN panel monitor looks like,
 *cdn-static.zdnet.com/i/story/60/03/000930/bad-viewing.jpg


My old samsung monitor was like this::

*cdn-static.zdnet.com/i/story/60/03/000930/good-viewing.jpg

*www.elotouch.com/images/support/viewing_angle.gif

Viewing angle - Elo TouchSystems - Tyco Electronics

*www.notebookcheck.net/typo3temp/pics/65f438897a.jpg


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 19, 2012)

Then get this: Samsung 20 inch LED - S20B300B Monitor: Flipkart.com

And yes you are right here. Viewing angles in samsung is better than any other.


----------



## kool (Jul 19, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> Then get this: Samsung 20 inch LED - S20B300B Monitor: Flipkart.com
> 
> And yes you are right here. Viewing angles in samsung is better than any other.



dude, how it is good, it has same spec like dell. Explain this.  by d way i noticed in your signature that you are using dell 2020 so similar like 2030 so you can tell us better about angle view prob. Can u watch movie or image sitting on bed or any your family member sitting behind or beside you?


----------



## Jripper (Jul 19, 2012)

Buy either one. I bought the dell IN2030m last month for a friend.
Its good enough for a TN panel. Viewing angles only get bad when you sit absolutely below the monitor which no person does too much.


----------



## kool (Jul 19, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Buy either one. I bought the dell IN2030m last month for a friend.
> Its good enough for a TN panel. Viewing angles only get bad when you sit absolutely below the monitor which no person does too much.



i know nobody watcher below. But sometime i watch movie resting on bed. I've once bought samsung 15Inch monitor, and i didn't liked its view so i returned it after 3month. What thing makes a monitor viewable from all angle? Why my old samsung 17" has good view even its not IPS.


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 19, 2012)

Like Jripper said, the viewing is not good when viewed from extreme corner o sit below. I also have a TV Tuner attached to my monitor, and when ever I watch (be it sittin on the floor or be it on the bed) I just tilt the monitor vertically downward and I face absolutely no problems.

But my sister has a 22inch Samsung LED and its viewing angles are much better than my deal. Samsung provides a software for it too.


----------



## d6bmg (Jul 20, 2012)

Whatever you buy, just don't buy it from flipkart. Its way too much overpriced there.


----------

